# Uiterlijk > Huid >  Cellulitus - Artikels

## Agnes574

Cellulitis op elke leeftijd
Cellulitis is over het algemeen een zorg van volwassen vrouwen. De aandoening wordt nochtans beïnvloed door elementen die teruggaan op de kindertijd. Enkele daarvan zijn perfect te beheersen en verkleinen dus het risico dat u later cellulitis krijgt. 


Zwaarlijvige kinderen lopen een hoger risico op cellulitis 

Let wel, obesitas en cellulitis zijn twee totaal verschillende dingen. Bij cellulitis liggen de vetcellen (of adipocyten) vlak onder de huid, terwijl ze bij obesitas veel dieper liggen en zich vaak ophopen rond organen zoals het hart, de lever of de darmen, wat een risico op ernstige complicaties (cardiovasculaire aandoeningen, diabetes) kan meebrengen. Je kunt dus last hebben van cellulitis zonder te kampen met obesitas of zelfs overgewicht, en omgekeerd. Maar het is wel belangrijk om te weten dat overgewicht tijdens de kindertijd de voorraad adipocyten verhoogt en dus ook het vermogen van het lichaam om vet op te slaan. Maar meer adipocyten betekent ook een groter risico op cellulitis. 


De hormonale veranderingen in de puberteit 

De adipocyten die aan de basis liggen van cellulitis hebben als eigenschap dat ze heel sterk reageren op hormonen. Met andere woorden: elke hormonale verandering leidt tot de vorming van cellulitis. Aan de groei van de hormonen tijdens de puberteit valt niets te doen, maar we kunnen jonge meisjes die de pil nemen bijvoorbeeld wel de raad geven om te kiezen voor een licht type van de pil. 
Als er dan toch cellulitis optreedt, kunt u met uw gynaecoloog overleggen om eventueel te veranderen van type anticonceptie. 


De hongerbuien van de groei 

De sterke groeischeuten in de puberteit leiden vaak tot felle honger. Het lichaam heeft in deze periode van verandering meer voedsel nodig. Dergelijke hongerbuien zijn dus niets abnormaals. Het gevaar bestaat wel dat pubers dan systematisch naar zoet gaan grijpen. De gewoonte om zulke calorierijke producten (chocoladerepen, gesuikerde muesli) te eten, en overmaat, ontwikkelen een almaar grotere hang naar zoet, ze verstoren het voedingsevenwicht en vergroten het risico op overgewicht. Dat laatste vergroot de voorraad vetcellen en geeft een hoger risico op cellulitis. 


Risicogedrag tijdens de puberteit 

Jongeren beginnen in de puberteit nog al eens alcohol te drinken of te roken, twee gedragspatronen die de vorming van cellulitis bevorderen. Roken heeft bijvoorbeeld een negatief effect op de bloedsomloop. Cellulitis begint weliswaar door verhoging van de vetmassa als gevolg van het ophouden van vocht, maar ze wordt verder in de hand gewerkt door een slechte bloedsomloop en dus allicht ook door roken. De puberteit is een moment waarin bepaalde levensgewoonten worden gevormd. Het is dus belangrijk om goede gewoonten aan te nemen Een van de belangrijkste is regelmatig sporten. Sport is een echte troef tegen cellulitis, om diverse redenen, maar bijvoorbeeld ook omdat het de bloedcirculatie bevordert. 



(bron: e-gezondheid.be 12/02/2008 
Dr. Philippe Presles)

----------


## Earth

"De hormonale veranderingen in de puberteit ", dit is echt een boosdoener  :Frown:

----------


## Agnes574

Ik heb vooral cellulitus gekregen door gewichtsschommelingen :/
 :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## Agnes574

Te veel cellulitis? Pas uw voeding aan!

Cellulitis is natuurlijk niet weg te krijgen enkel en alleen door te diëten, maar toch speelt de voeding een rol in het ontstaan en ook in het eventueel verdwijnen ervan Hieronder vindt u vier grote principes waarmee u cellulitis beter kunt bestrijden. 


1) Veel drinken, liefst tussen de maaltijden 

De bedoeling is om bij beetjes te drinken, niet veel in één keer dus, maar zeer regelmatig, en zo over de hele dag aan een totaalverbruik van minstens anderhalve liter te komen. 
Wat? Water natuurlijk, eventueel volgens smaak aangevuld met kruidenthee en een beetje groene thee (de voordelen van groene thee voor de algemene gezondheid hoeven niet meer te worden aangetoond). 
Twee goede tips: als u geen groene thee lust, doe er dan een beetje zwarte, niet geparfumeerde thee onder om de smaak wat te verdoezelen en verminder daarna geleidelijk aan. Als u gevoelig bent voor theïne, giet dan het water na 1 minuut trekken weg en drink alleen de daarna getrokken thee. 


2) Beperk suiker 

Als u minder cellulitis wilt en moet besparen in de opname van het aantal calorieën, dan zult u uw inspanningen vooral moeten richten op het aspect suiker. De eerste stap : mijd gezoete dranken en alcohol. Wees ook zuinig met kunstmatige zoetmiddelen. Ze helpen wel om het gewicht onder controle te krijgen, maar het grote nadeel is dat ze de smaak voor suiker in stand houden. Gebruik ze dus met mate. 


3) Wees zuinig met vet 

En vooral: vervang de slechte vetten door goede. De goede vetten zijn plantaardige vetten (koolzaad, olijfolie) en vetten van de eerste koude persing. De slechte vetten zijn de vetten die gebruikt worden in gebak, gefrituurde producten, bereide gerechten, charcuterie 


4) Mijd zout 

Zout houdt water op, en dat verergert op zijn beurt cellulitis. Mijd dus ook hier overdaad. Trouwens, we eten ook zo al veel te zout. We moeten opnieuw leren om niet systematisch zout in ons eten te doen en niet altijd het zoutvat op tafel te zetten. Ons hart zal het ook op prijs stellen! 

Als u deze aanbevelingen wilt volgen, komt het er in de praktijk op neer dat u industriële voeding mijdt en overschakelt op natuurlijke producten Het spreekt vanzelf dat deze 4 voedingsprincipes hand in hand moeten gaan met het regelmatig beoefenen van een lichamelijke activiteit. Regelmaat is belangrijker dan intensiteit. Op de tweede plaats komt de duur. Probeer minstens 20 minuten tot een halfuur per dag te bewegen.

13/05/2008 
Isabelle Eustache, gezondheidsjournaliste 
(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------


## Agnes574

10 tips om van cellulitis af te raken

Heel veel vrouwen hebben last van cellulitis. Niet alle vrouwen maken er een zwaar probleem van, maar toch oogt het niet echt esthetisch. Cellulitis helemaal weg krijgen is mogelijk, maar het vergt wel heel veel geduld En het trouw opvolgen van deze tien tips. 


Volg deze 10 tips en raak van uw cellulitis af 

1. Doe regelmatig aan sport, liefst elke dag en anders om de andere dag. 
2. Doe elke keer een reeks oefeningen speciaal tegen cellulitis waarbij uw dijen en billen moeten werken. 
3. Hou uw gewicht in de gaten en zorg ervoor dat het stabiel blijft. Als u een paar kilos te veel hebt, moet u ze natuurlijk zien kwijt te raken. Door te sporten zult u vetmassa verliezen, dus ook cellulitis, en meer spieren kweken.
4. Drink veel water: het equivalent van anderhalve liter per dag, gespreid over de hele dag. 
5. Drink kruidenthees op basis van planten met cellulitiswerende eigenschappen: orthosiphon, brandnetels, cassis, artisjokken, guarana, kersensteeltjes, munt, linde, tijm
6. Beperk het gebruik van zogeheten verzadigde vetten in uw voeding, vooral dus dierlijke vetten. Die zitten in vlees en charcuterie, maar ook in boter, room, gebak, koekjes en taart, beignets, gepaneerde producten, enz. 
7. Masseer regelmatig de door cellulitis aangetaste zones en voer daarbij zoveel mogelijk drukkende (met de vingers) en rollende bewegingen (met beide handen) uit. Doe deze massages liefst 3 keer per week. Ze verbeteren de lymfecirculatie en stimuleren de lokale bloedsomloop. Gebruik gerust etherische oliën voor de massages: cipres, ceder, citroen, jeneverbes, geranium, venkel, zwarte peper, pompelmoes, rode tijm, kaneel, rozemarijn, salie, oregano, lavendel
8. Wrijf de bewuste zones elke dag in met een afslankingscrème, en masseer die goed in. 
9. Rook niet. Tabak heeft een negatief effect op de doorbloeding van de aders, waardoor zich vetcellen gaan ophopen en het lichaam vocht gaat ophouden, twee fenomenen die bijdragen tot de vorming van cellulitis.
10. Beëindig elke douche met een koude waterstraal vanaf de dijen tot de enkels. Dat stimuleert de doorbloeding van de benen. Richt de straal extra lang op de door cellulitis aangetaste zones. 


Isabelle Eustache, gezondheidsjournaliste 
(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------


## Fransnr1

Body Shaping Gel helpt ook erg goed.

Meer info nodig? Ask me (pb is het snelst).

----------


## flowers

> Body Shaping Gel helpt ook erg goed.
> 
> Meer info nodig? Ask me (pb is het snelst).


helpt dat wel echt??

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Flowers,

Als je echt zou willen weten of het werkt zou je Fransnr1 even een privéberichtje kunnen sturen, dit doe je door op de naam te klikken en stuur een privé bericht naar Fransnr1 te selecteren!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Agnes574

Toevallig zag ik gister een programma waarin verschillende anticellulites crémes werden getest; de 'bye cellulites' van Nivea kwam als beste uit de test en is nog betaalbaar ook.

----------

